# Penn Peerless No.9



## beekeeper

Question for those of you that know more than me. Can I use the No.9 in saltwater? From what research i've done, it appears to have been built for freshwater. Trying to clean up and organize 50+ years of stuff.


----------



## Charlie2

*Penn 9 in Saltwater*

Keep it clean and lubed and it will work! C2


----------



## Pompano Joe

I agree with C2. Great reels, just keep the salt of of them. Mostly I see corrosion on the exterior chrome. Very seldom see any impact of the interior if they're lubed properly.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I have a mint condition one that I use occasionally. Many years back I had one given to me that had been used in salt. I hooked into a big fish (shark or bull red) and had all 4 of the screws holding the reel to the reel seat shear off due to corrosion!

I keep my current one clean and it works out just fine.


----------



## Ocean Master

Just disassemble and grease all the screws before assembly like shown here below. Different reels but same procedure. You might want to update the drag system. Do this and keep it clean and it will be a nice fun reel to use.


----------



## Ocean Master

The grease is the blue triple guard marine grease. It will stay put and won't wash out. It definitely won't wash out of my shirts..!!


----------



## Pompano Joe

Lol!


----------



## beekeeper

Thanks a bunch, guys. Will let you know how it works next time I get down there.


----------

